# ,
,      -  ,  ,            2016 .         ?

----------

.    ,     ,    .

----------


## ugan

" " (,   ) - ?         ,   3   ,   .   28.12.16, 10      17.01.17.   112      ""!

----------

> " " (,   ) - ?         ,   3   ,   .   28.12.16, 10      17.01.17.   112      ""!


  2016,         ,    ,

----------


## ugan

?

----------


## zhns

, ? 

  .         . 
     .     ... 

     .       . . 

    ,        ? 
      .      ?    .

----------

. -   -,   ,  ,    !!!!  -   .   -  -   .        . .
  ,  .   .

----------


## ugan

.    -

----------


## zhns

> .    -


,     .         :Cool: 

    : http://elearning.otr.ru/course/view.php?id=51

----------

,    .   .

----------


## ugan

!      "" (              2018-2020 ). - ,         ?

----------


## Buxalter

!            24.11.2017-     18-20 ?   -.

----------


## ugan

*Buxalter*,     2018-2020 ,     (,  , )    - (   ).     24.11.17    -   -       !?...    - ,    ""  ?         ,         .    -             ?     ,          , ..        ,

----------


## Buxalter

.

----------


## Buxalter

,    ,    .      .    -    ?     ?

----------

18    .....

----------


## Alisa55

1   2018 ....,   ,      ...    .         (   )  .     ?

----------


## ugan

.  12.12.17 21-03-04/82833

----------


## Buxalter

> .  12.12.17 21-03-04/82833


    -

----------

:



> 21-03-04/82833
> 
>  07-04-05/14-948
> 
>  12  2017 
>     ( -  )          7  2017   21-07-05/43320   17  2017 .  16-01-14/76136 .
> 
>    ,     ,     ,       ,    ,    ,        ,                     ,   6  15    5  2013 .  44-       , ,        ( -  44-),   , ,      ( -  )  2018     2019  2020 ,   - , ,      ( - -)  2018    .
> 
> ...

----------


## Patimat1992

.           ,     ,      ,

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> .           ,     ,      ,


 -  .      "  ",        .   -  .

  :    -    -  -   -      -    -     - .

----------

> -  .      "  ",        .   -  .
> 
>   :    -    -  -   -      -    -     - .


!     ,    .    ?

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> !     ,    .    ?


    .    ,       .          (, ,        ).

----------


## *Tanja*

! , ,      ? :        2018-2020      (  )   ,   -    .        .    .

----------

> .    ,       .          (, ,        ).


  ,         .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,         .


 !           ?    . ,    ,       TLS  Jinn Client        .

----------


## Buxalter

18-20  ,     2018-2019      2017    ?

----------


## ugan

> 18-20  ,     2018-2019      2017    ?


,  !

 ,             .

         :
1.   " "    "      "; 
2.          ,            ;
3.       ""                .

!      , ,           ,     
   ,           ,        2017-2019.
    2018-2020           01.01.2018.        2018-2020.

----------


## QWE111

! 
   " "      - (  "" - " " - "  " |() 2018-2020|         "",     -   "" - "" - ""        : 

           : 
 - 118_Terasov.R.P
    - 11.01.2018 16:33:49
    " ".

     ? 
     .

 :
1.    . 
2.      ,     .
3.      .
4. ,  .
5.  .
  .....  ?

----------

> ! 
>    " "      - (  "" - " " - "  " |() 2018-2020|         "",     -   "" - "" - ""        : 
> 
>            : 
>  - 118_Terasov.R.P
>     - 11.01.2018 16:33:49
>     " ".
> 
>      ? 
> ...


  !
    ,   -   ,   .
    ,   -    ?
 , . : sheltim@.ru

----------

> !           ?    . ,    ,       TLS  Jinn Client        .


!     ,  ,    .         -  .        .    ?     .,          (  )    ?

----------


## v87

.
    ,      (    )     .,             -  ?

----------


## Elena150

> ! 
>    " "      - (  "" - " " - "  " |() 2018-2020|         "",     -   "" - "" - ""        : 
> 
>            : 
>  - 118_Terasov.R.P
>     - 11.01.2018 16:33:49
>     " ".
> 
>      ? 
> ...


 !    ?    .    "" :Negative: ,   .       , , , ? :Frown:  :Help!:

----------


## izm

> ! 
>    " "      - (  "" - " " - "  " |() 2018-2020|         "",     -   "" - "" - ""        : 
> 
>            : 
>  - 118_Terasov.R.P
>     - 11.01.2018 16:33:49
>     " ".
> 
>      ? 
> ...





> !
>     ,   -   ,   .
>     ,   -    ?
>  , . : sheltim@.ru





> !    ?    .    "",   .       , , , ?


 .
   ,       ( "" - "   ")         ,      ,      .

----------

> !
>     ,   -   ,   .
>     ,   -    ?
>  , . : sheltim@.ru


  WEB-  - :
1.	     ,      ;

2.	     ;

3.	    :

----------

! ,  - ,    .  ,   ,  ,    ,     ,      ,   ,        ,    ,    ,  19-20 ,    ,      ,     ,    ,  ,     -  ?!(

----------


## ugan

http://forum.gov-zakupki.ru/topic52687.html

----------


## topalov

!
, ,  .
       ,   ,     .
  ,     1  1.0     -      .
      (   .AP*)      .
,      - .
  ?
,        ,      ...
    -   ....

----------


## Alisa55

?

----------


## topalov

.
   .
 :Lol:

----------

!     ,       . , ,   .  ,  ,  ?

----------



----------

[QUOTE=ugan;54922174],  !

 ,             .

         :
1.   " "    "      "; 

!     ?

----------


## ugan

.    -   -    1 .
     "  "

----------


## Serg.1

!
, .  .-   ( .. )  .  .             /  ,    ?

----------

